# للتجسس على الموبايل وسرقة المعلومات اللي فيه



## alsaneyousef (15 أبريل 2008)

عرض مجموعة من الهاكرز سموا أنفسهم فليكسيليس Flexilis بندقية صممت لاختراق الأجهزة العاملة بتقنية بلوتوث Bluetooth وسموا هذه البندقية بلو سنايبر BlueSniper
يمكن لهذه البندقية استهداف أي جهاز جوال يدعم بلوتوث على مسافة تصل إلى ميل ونصف، وسرقة البيانات الموجودة على الهاتف الضحية كدفتر العناوين والرسائل وغيرها.. كما يمكنه زرع رسائل داخل الجهاز..
الخطير في الأمر أن المهاجم يستطيع استخدام الهاتف الضحية لإجراء اتصال إلى أي هاتف آخر دون أن يشعر صاحب الجهاز.. تخيل أنك جالس مع شخص ما في مطعم وهاتفك في جيبك أو على الطاولة وقام المهاجم بالتحكم في جهازك للقيام بمكالمة إلى هاتفه دون أن تشعر وعندما يرد المهاجم سيصبح هاتفك جهازاً للتصنت يمكن المهاجم من الاستماع إلى كل ما يدور بينك وبين صديقك في المطعم.. ومعظم الهجمات يمكن أن تتم بدون ترك أي أثر للمهاجم.

قبل فترة قام باحث ألماني بتطوير برنامج سماه Bluebug يمكنه التحكم في الأجهزة الجوالة العاملة بنظام بلوتوث وتحويلها إلى أجهزة تصنت عن بعد.
مثلاً من خلال كمبيوتر محمول يمكن تشغيل البرنامج للتحكم في هاتف جوال للقيام بمكالمة إلى المهاجم دون أن يشعر الضحية بذلك وبالتالي يستطيع المهاجم التصنت على المحادثات التي تتم بالقرب من الهاتف الجوال.
بالطبع سيظهر رقم هاتف المهاجم في فاتورة الضحية.. لكن بعد فوات الأوان.. ومن الصعب أن يتذكر الضحية حينها هل اتصل أم لا بذلك الرقم وفي ذلك الوقت!
ويمكن أن يستخدم المهاجم شريحة جوال مؤقتة حتى لا تدل على شخصيته في حال اكتشاف الرقم.
يمكن للمهاجم أيضاً التجسس على مكالمات الضحية مع الأشخاص الآخرين وتسجيلها كما يمكنه إرسال رسائل من هاتف الضحية إلى أطراف أخرى دون أن ينتبه لذلك صاحب الجهاز.

تكون الهواتف الجوالة عرضة للهجوم والاختراق في حالة تمكين البلوتوث وضبطها على الوضع "discoverable" أو "visible" حيث أن الهاتف في هذا الوضع يكون مرئياً من قبل الأجهزة المتوافقة الموجودة ضمن مجال الاتصال ويسمح لها ذلك بالاتصال ببعضها وتبادل البيانات فيما بينها.
ويمكن للمستخدم بالطبع أن يقوم بإيقاف وتعطيل هذا الوضع إلى "Off" لكن بعض أجهزة نوكيا يمكن اختراقها حتى لو كانت على وضع التعطيل.. فكل ما يحتاجه المهاجم هو عنوان البلوتوث للجهاز الضحية وهو ما يمكن اكتشافه باستخدام بعض برامج الاختراق المتوفرة على الإنترنت.
من خلال التقارير المنشورة.. ظهر أن أسوأ الأجهزة في مقاومة هذه الهجمات هي أجهزة نوكيا وسوني اريكسون وظهرت بعض المشاكل في أجهزة موتورولا أيضاً بينما كانت أجهزة سيمنس أقوى الأجهزة في الحماية ضد هذه الهجمات.
وقد قام مخترعو هذه البندقية بإجراء تجربة حية لإثبات إمكانية عملية الاختراق بواسطة بندقيتهم المزودة بهوائي موصل بجهاز كمبيوتر محمول يدعم بلوتوث (ويمكن وضعه في حقيبة على الظهر). حيث قام أحدهم بتصويب البندقية من نافذة في الدور الحادي عشر لأحد الفنادق في مدينة لاس فيجاس إلى موقف لسيارات الأجرة في الشارع المقابل وتمكن من جمع دفاتر العناوين من 300 جهاز هاتف نقال!
وقد بدأت معظم الشركات المنتجة للهواتف النقالة بتحديث أجهزتها لمعالجة هذه المشكلة


----------



## alsaneyousef (15 أبريل 2008)

*إزالة فايروس الرسائل القصيرة *
عن الفايروس

*الإسم : Guardian وقد انتشر الفايروس في اكثر من بلد من ضمنها السعوديه و اليمن و العراق العظيم*
*وقد قامت شركة سبأفون اليمنيه بإيقاف خدمة الرسائل القصيرة عن المشتركين الذين 
تم اصابة جوالاتهم بهذا الفيروس وارسال رسائل مفادها ان قوموا بتهيئة اجهزتهم و ذواكرهم
ثم الاتصال بالشركه لاعادة الخدمة مرة اخرى*

*وشركة اثير كامت ترسل رسائل للمشتركين الي مضروبين هذا الفايروس و شركة اسيا سيل نفس الشي بس عراقنا لا *

*العمل : يقوم بايقاف خدمة الرسائل القصيرة**عن طريق اللعب بضبط اعدادات مركز الرسائل استلام القارير....و غيرها*

*كيف تعرف بإصابة جهازك بالفايروس؟**إذهب الى سجل المكالمات فإذا وجدت انو جوالك يرسل رسائل قصيرة**الى الرقم3396003964 فأعلم انه موجود عندك **ايضا عدم ارسال الرسائل*

*طريقة ازالته **لازم يكون عندك متصفح للجوال

*
*قم بالخطوات بالترتيب:*
*اولا: ااذهب للمسار ين التاليين*
*E/system/Apps/Guardian**E/system/Apps/install*
*قم بازالتهما بالكامل*
*ثانيا:*
*اذهب للمسار ين التاليين*
*E/system/recogs/1020dc95.mdl**E/system/recogs/RwcMemCard.mdl*
*و قم بازالتهما بالكامل**هذا بالنسبه للذاكرة (المومري)**اما بالنسبه للهاتف **ثالثا :*
*اذهب للمسارين التاليين*
*c/system/Apps/Guardian**c/system/Apps/install*
*قم بازالتهما بالكامل*
*رابعا:**اذهب للمسار ين التاليين*
*c/system/recogs/1020dc95.mdl**c/system/recogs/RwcMemCard.mdl*
*قم بازالتهما بالكامل*
*ملاحظة مهمة: في بعض الجوالات لن تجد المجلد install **و الملفRwcMemCard.mdl*


والطريقة مجربة مليون بل المية 



​


----------



## rasha2 (16 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وميض الغالبي (16 أبريل 2008)

حتى الفايروس ماخلص منه العراق


----------



## وميض الغالبي (16 أبريل 2008)

اخواني موضوع ازالت الفايروس ممتاز


----------



## وميض الغالبي (16 أبريل 2008)

لكن ارجو عدم نشر اي شي من جهة تطوير قرصنه اوماشاكل ذلك


----------



## وميض الغالبي (16 أبريل 2008)

لانه يقع في خانه العمل المشبوه


----------



## وميض الغالبي (16 أبريل 2008)

واشكالياته شرعا واخلاقا


----------



## وميض الغالبي (16 أبريل 2008)

فلنكن ممن يسارعون للخير وليس الهلاك


----------



## وميض الغالبي (16 أبريل 2008)

علما ان بعض هذه المواضيع هي مضاربه بين شركات الاجنبيه


----------



## وميض الغالبي (16 أبريل 2008)

فلانكون نحن احد جنودهم


----------



## وميض الغالبي (16 أبريل 2008)

وجزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## وميض الغالبي (16 أبريل 2008)

وعذرا للاطاله


----------



## alsaneyousef (16 أبريل 2008)

البرنامجالوصفAnswer Pleaseبرنامج لحساب قيمة المكالمات .... Auto Pilotبرنامج الرد الالي و قائمة حظر المكالمات .. DVDplayerلتشغيل ملفات الفيديو من نوع الـ DVD و AVI ... Eggtimerبرنامج توقيت مع منبة .. Extended Profiles Pتغيير شكل الساعه , وجعل ملفات الصوتيات والصور في القائمة Extended Profiles Prجعل ملفات الصوتيات والصور في القائمة . EzChat v1.00 SMPDAتكلم بالبلوتوث صوت وصوره وكتابه FIVN Playerبرنامج لتشغيل ملفات الصوت و الفيديو ... Full Screen Callerبرنامج لعرض صورة المتصل بحجم الشاشة ... InternetTimeلحساب قيمة الوقت الذي قضيته على الانترنت ... Mobile Baby Toyمع هذا البرنامج .. ممكن تعطي طفلك الجهاز بدون ما تخاف انه يمسح شيئ من الاسماء او الملفات .. MobiLuckcrackedمن اروع برامج البلوتوث ل 6600 او 7610 NiceClock Liteبرنامج لعرض الساعه بحجم الشاشة ... Pano Manبرنامج لتصوير صور محيطية و هو الافضل في هذا المجال ... PhotoRite SPبرنامج جميل لادخال التاثيرات على الصور .. PhotoSMSبرنامج لتحويل الصور العاديه الي صور نقطيه Picobloggerبرنامج لارسال الرسائل و الملفات عن طريق البلوتوث .. PixOmat Proبرنامج لرفع الصور الي الانترنت من والجهاز مباشرة .. Psiloc Autostartبرنامج لتحديد البرامج التي تريدها ان تعمل تلقائيا مع بداية تشغيل الجهاز ... Psiloc Baby Careبرنامج يشرح طرق الاهتمام بالاطفال و هو مفيد للمتزوجون حديثا .. Psiloc Extended Recorderبرنامج لتسجيل الاصوات و المكالمات .. Psiloc Screen Captureبرنامج لتصوير شاشة الجهاز .... Psiloc Screen Saverبرنامج لوضع شاشة توقف لجهازك ... برنامج يستحق التجربة .. Psiloc Space Doublerبرنامج لزيادة ذاكرة الجهاز عن طريق ضغط الملفات التي لا تستخدم الا نادرا .. Psiloc System Toolsاعادة تشغيل الجهاز و اعادة تهيئة الجهاز


----------



## alsaneyousef (16 أبريل 2008)

Psiloc Total irRemoteبرنامج التحكم في التلفيزيون و الفيديو و غيرها عن طريق الاشعه فوق الحمراء .. Psiloc Visionبرنامج لتخصيص الفيديو كنغمات للمتصلين .. Psiloc World Clockساعة عالمية باسلوب جميل ... Smart Dialerللاتصال بالارقام المحفوظه في جهازك لكن بشكل اسرع ... SMSXtenderيقوم بإرسال رسائل مع تزوير الرقم اي ضع الرقم الذي تريده وسوف يرسل اليه كأن الرسالة مرسله اليه من هذا الرقم Spy Callلتسجيل المكالمات بشكل سري .... SpyCall.v1.1.N6600-XiMpDA برنامج جديد لتسجيل المكالمات هذا برنامج ممتاز وسهل التعامل وبدون كراك TurboMSNبرنامج ال****** ... Ulead Photo Expressبرنامج تصوير مع مميزات التحكم بالصور ... من افضل البرامج في هذا المجال ... UltraIM MSN Messengernبرنامج ال****** و هو داعم ل***** ******** ... Video Theaterبرنامج لتشغيل ملفات الفيديو ... Web Viewerبرنامج لتصفح الانترنت على جهازك ... WinDCT4قل وداعاً لمشكلة رمز الحمايه YEditبرنامج لتعديل و انشاء ملفات الـ HTML .. YFTPبرنامج لرفع الملفات و الصور للانترنت عن طريق الجهاز .... alhaj-amraبرنامج رائع يعرض جميع نسك الحج والعمرة بطريقة مبسطة وبشرح وافي وسهل ويعرض أنواع نسك الحج blzinstappهذا البرنامج يقوم بإنزال الألعاب التي بأمتداد ( blz ) إلى الجوال . exo Virus Stop برنامج قوي جدا للحماية من الفيروسات ... handyfile fullهذا البرنامج يستخدم لإدارة الملفات وهو مميز .


----------



## العياط (16 أبريل 2008)

:58:اشكرك على هذه البرامج اخى


----------



## alsaneyousef (18 أبريل 2008)

*طريقة السرقة بالبلوتوث والحماية منها*

ريقة السرقة بالبلوتوث والحماية منها(لكل من عنده جهاز فيه بلوتوث)


****** مقدمة ******

الهدف من الموضوع الحماية من السرقة وليس تعليم السرقة ولكي تحمي نفسك يجب
ان تعرف كيف تتم عملية السرقة

****** تمهيد ******

عملية السرقة من الجوال باتت حقيقه ومن زمان وهي تطبق الى ان انتشرت وكلنا
نستطيع الدخول على اجهزتنا الجواله ونتحكم بها بواسطة الكمبيوتر عن طريق برنامج
اسمه نوكيا بي سب يجي مع الجوال في سي دي وبنفس هذه الطريقة يتم سرقة محتويات جوالك
لاتحتاج لبرامج ولا عوار راس تحتاج لتشغيل مخ واي واحد يقدر يسويها لانها سخيفه لكن
فكرتها جهنميه اي انها مجرد فكرة وليست برنامج وهناك عدة اشياء يجب ان تضعها في اعتبارك :

أ ـ السرقة لاتتم من جوال لجوال
ب ـ لكنها تتم من جوال لكمبيوتر ( اي ان من يسرقك يجب ان يكون معه كمبيوتر محمول )
ج ـ بمجرد تشغيل البلوتوث اعرف ان جهازك عاري تماماً وليس له اي حمايه وبهذا انت توفر
احد اطراف الاتصال وبقي الطرف الذي ينتظرك على احر من الجمر ولكي يكون جوالك مكشوف
يلزم الهكر 4 اشياء متى ماتوفرت امكن الدخول لجهازك وسحب كل مافيه في دقيقه واحدة وهي كالتالي :

اولاً : جهاز كمبيوتر للهكر + وصلة بلوتوث + برنامج وسيط بين الكمبيوتر وجوال الضحيه والبرنامج
متوفر مجاناً وللأسف انه يجي مع الجوال في السي دي وهو نوكيا pc
ثانياً : جوال به بلوتوث مفتوح

****** الطريقة ******

الطريقه عادية جداً ويلزمك التالي :
أ ـ جهاز كمبيوتر ( لاب توب ) + وصلة + برنامج نوكيا 
ب ـ جوال به بلوتوث مفتوح
ج ـ مكان عام يكون فيه الضحيه مستقر في مكان ثابت مثل المقاهي ( الشيشه )

بمجرد توفر هذه العناصر اعرف انك في خطر وانت لاتستطيع التحكم الا بعنصر
واحد وهو الجوال فاما ان تغلق البلوتوث وهكذا نفقد احد اطراف الاتصال او تشغله
وبهذا انت تدخل في مرحلة الخطر لانك توفر احد اطراف الاتصال والطرف الآخر
جاهز واللي يعرف طريقة التحكم بالجوال عن طريق برنامج نوكيا بي سي نقوله 
خذ لاب توبك ونزل عليه البرنامج وخذ معك وصلة البلوتوث ورح لأقرب مقهى وبترجع بصيد ثمين 

****** تجربه ******

ا ـ نزل البرنامج على جهازك الشخصي بالبيت واشبك عليه وصلة بلوتوث وخله بالمجلس مثلاً
ب ـ شغل البلوتوث حق الجوال وحطه بالمقلط مثلاً ( يجب ان تكون المسافة في حدود نطاق
البلوتوث 10 متر تقريباً مكشوفه بدون عوائق )
ج ـ شغل برنامج نوكيا بي سي ستجد انك تتحكم بجهازك وهذا بالضبط ماينطبق على الضحيه 
بالمقهى حيث ان اللي في جنبك ولا يبعد عنك الا 2 متر تقريباً جالس يقلب بجوالك 
وهذا شي منطقي وواقعي

****** الحماية ******

للأسف مافيه برامج حماية لكن تقدر تشغل مخك بالحلول التالية او اي حل تراه مناسب :
اولاً : تشتري ذاكره اخرى وتترك ذاكرة شخصيه لك وذاكرة للأفلام والاغاني ...... الخ
ولكن لاتحاول تشغيل البلوتوث عندما تكون الذاكرة الشخصية والخاصة بك بالجهاز وايضاً 
هذا الاقتراح مناسب اذا بغيت تبيع جهازك ركب الذاكرة الغير شخصية وبع ولا تخاف ولا تتردد

ثانياً : انك تكون حريص ومفتح عينك على المكان المحيط بك وبمجرد ماتلمح لاب توب سكر البلوتوث فوراً

ثالثاً : ان تقوم بالبحث بالبلوتوث كل شوي وعندما يظهر لك جهاز كمبيوتر سكر البلوتوث فوراً

رابعاً : عند الاحساس باي شي غريب في جوالك سكره على طول

****** الخلاصه ******

ان الدخول على الجوال حقيقه وجب ان تتعامل مع جوالك على هذا الأساس وهذا كلام اكيد وغير
قابل للنقاش لكن يجب ان تأخذ حذرك وتعتبره غير آمن بكل ماتعنيه هذه الكلمه وتكيف نفسك على الوضع


----------



## alsaneyousef (19 أبريل 2008)

*(Scroll Down For More Information)

*​ULTIMATE BLUETOOTH MOBILE PHONE SPY SOFTWARE NEW EDITION 2008




 

 

 


*BLUETOOTH SPY SOFTWARE FOR YOUR MOBILE PHONE
*_with bonus! (see bottom of page)_[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*With our Pro-Edition Software you can now easily find out who your partner, business associates, and friends have been in contact with. Whether you are suspicious of an affair, or would just like information that will help progress your career, you can now do all of the following using your mobile phone, and the person you are targeting will not suspect a thing. Guaranteed!


*[/FONT]






[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*VIEW CONTACTS LIST*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*READ TEXT MESSAGES (SMS)*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*VIEW CALLS MADE / CALLS RECIEVED*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*SET THE TARGET PHONE TO CALL YOU WHENEVER IT MAKES OR RECEIVES A CALL*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*VIEW PHOTOS*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*MANY MORE FUNCTIONS*[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*ALL THE ABOVE INFORMATION CAN EASILY BE DOWNLOADED TO YOUR PHONE*[/FONT]​​

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*MAKE CALLS VIA THE PHONE YOU HAVE TARGETED*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Once the target phone has been remotely set you do not need to be in Bluetooth range to listen into calls.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*There is no trace or logging of your phone's details on the target phone*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*That means: THEY WILL NEVER KNOW
*[/FONT]​





[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*No need to carry on wishing you knew what was going on..no need to wish you had those vital contact numbers..you can easily find out today. Why punish yourself any longer?*[/FONT]


----------



## alsaneyousef (20 أبريل 2008)

*برنامج c-sms لارسال رسائل الموبايل مجاناً*

اقدم لكم شرح لبرنامج c-sms و هو لارسال رسائل الموبايل مجانا 

الحجم: 200 كيلو بايت 

الانظمة: كله 

................................... 
نبدا الشرح 


في البداية تظهر لك هذه الشاشة 







-الاسم 

2- اسم الشركة 

3-السيرال (لن تحتاج له فالبرنامج مجاني) 

4-للموافقة و المواصلة 

5- للخروج 


ثم هذه الصورة 





1-لبدا تنصيب البرنامج 

2-للخروج من التنصيب 




بعد الضغط علي ok تظهر لك هذه الصورة 






1-لمواصلة التنزيل 

2-لتغير مكان نزول(تحميل) البرنامج (لاانصح بهذا 

3-للخروج 


بعدها تظهر هذه الشاشة 





1-للمواصلة 

2-للخروج 


بعدها يبدا التنزيل 



ثم تظهر شاشة تبين ان البرنامج قد نصب بنجاح فتظغط اوكي 



نجد البرنامج في قائمة start 

تفتحه فتظهر هذه الصورة 

ثم يظهر البرنامج 



اول خيار لارسال رسالة جديدة ويتضمن عدة اختيارات 






1- رقم مستلم الرسالة(للارقام البادئة بصفر لا نكتبه 

2- كود الدولة 

3- اسم البلد 

4-مضمون الرسالة 

5-نوع الرسالة و يجب هنا اختيار (arabic sms) 

6- عدد الاحرف المتبقية 

7-للمسح 

8- للارسال للاوت بوكس (سيشرح لاحقا( 

9-للارسال 

10-الاسماء المسجلة 

11-القائمة المدرجة تحتها (عمل -اصدقاء .....الخ( 


و دا اهم جزء فالبرنامج 


ننتقل للبقية 




الخيار التاني لاضافة الاسماء و الارقام التي ترسل لها دائما و له عدة خيارات ايضا 





1- اسم الشخص 

2-اسم بلده 

3-كود الدولة 

4-رقم الموبايل(الجوال( 

5-القائمة التي تتبعها (عائلة -اصدقاء- عمل..الخ( 

6-عددالرسايل يوميا(واحدة بسسسس) 

7-للمسح 

8-لاضافة هذا الشخص ببياناته 

9-للتعديل علي اسم مسجل 

10-لمسح الاسم المسجل كاملا 

ودا كان الخيار التاني 



الخيار التالت و هو الاوت بوكس ووظيفته حفظ الرسائل لحين ارسالها 
و فيه ايضا عدة خيارات 





1-البلد 

2-كود البلد 

3-رقم الجواال 

4-مضمون الرسالة 

5-نوعها 

6-للمسح 

7-لنسخ الرسالة و محتواياتها 

8-لارسال الرسالة المختارة 

9-لارسال كل الرسائل المحفوظة 

10-الرسائل المحفوظة 


الخيارالرابع و هو عبارة عن جدولة لتنايج ارسال الرسائل 





1-رسائل مرسلة بنجاح 

2-رسالة فيها اخطاء اي انها لم تصل 

3-رسائل ممسوحة 

4- اسم المرسل اليه 

5-رقمه 

6-تاريخ الارسال 

7-الوقت المرسل فيه 

8-مضمون الرسالة 



الخيار الخامس و فيه معلومات عن كل الرسائل مثل: 





مجموع الرسائل المرسلة 

الرسائل المرسلة خلال هذا الشهر 

الرسائل المرسلة من نوع معين (مفيش غير arabic sms الباقي مبينفعش) 


لخيار السادس و هو الخصائص 

وهو ليس هاما باثتثناء القسم الاخير 

فنختار من 
default server (arabic sms ) click 





الخيار السابع 

وهو عبارة عن هيستوري او ذاكرة للرسائل المرسلة 



الخيار الثامن 


وهو للتعريف بصاحب البرنامج 

........................................ 

و بهذا انتهي شرحي المتواضع للبرامج اتمني ان يعجبكم 
الملفات المرفقة



c-sms(vip600.com).zip‏​


----------



## alsaneyousef (23 أبريل 2008)

*برنامج خطييييير*

_فايروس الموبايل _

_*فايروس الموبايل الموضوع الذي شغل الكثيرين وبالحقيقة هناك اكثر من مائة برنامج بهذا الخصوص لاكن انها ممنوعة من الترويج وهذا البرنامج من احد مواقع الهكر الالمانية ويقوم عملة على تخزين رسالة بالموبايل تبعك مع اختيار امر ارسال مع الحفظ مو الحفظ بس وهذا مهم جدا ويحتاج البرنامج الى كيبل وعند ارسال الرسالة الى الموبايل المرسل الية تاتية الرسالى على شكل تقرير وعند قبول استلامها يلاحظ خلخلة في الموبايل وعند اعادة عمل الموبايل يلاحظ ان الشريحة لم تعد صالحة للعمل برنامج خطييييير وارجوا من غير المحترفين عدم استعمالة.*_​ 

مين يريد هذا الفايرس يراسلني


----------



## alsaneyousef (23 أبريل 2008)

_*برنامج تخريب الخليوي *_
يقوم البرنامج على تخزين رسالة بالموبايل الخاص بك مع حفظها ودون فتحها وارسالها للموبايلات الاخرى ​وتقوم هذة الرسالة بمسح ذاكرة الموباي الموبايل برنامج يحتاج الى كيبل وصاحبة في السجن الى الان مع ملاحظة البرنامج مجرب وقام بفعالية عالية على جميع اصدارات الجوال ...وشكرا
ملاحظة البرنامج لاي}ثر على الشريحة ولو قمت بفك الرسالة بالخطا اضغط هذة الشفرة لازالة عمل التخريب 
 *367333985# 
مين يريد يراسلني​
*مسجات مزعجة *​*الهدف من البرنامج هو تخويف الضحية وكان الموبايل انفجرومميزاتة تسطيع ارسال الرسائل وايضا حفظها بجهازك ويكمن شرح البرنامج في الصور التالية .*​












* .ويمكن ازالة هذا التشوية بانزال الشريحة ووضعها في جوال سليم ثم ارجاعها*​


----------



## مُسلم عربي من عُمان (25 أبريل 2008)

اليوم بس ومن خلال هذا الموضوع عرفت إنه تلفوني فيه فيروس!!!

كنت أحط تلفوني جنب لابتوبي وأسمع صوت الذبذبات الخارجة من تلفوني(على السماعات)، فكنت ما عارف ليش هذا يحصل، فكنت أقفل الجوال وبعدها أقوم بوضع واير التعبئة الكهربائي فيه وأشغله فيختفي هذا الصوت!!

وآخرتها أكتشف إنه هذا كان فيروس!!

شكرا على الموضوع والتنبيه. تم مسح الفيروس من الجوال..


----------



## alsaneyousef (25 أبريل 2008)

http://www.jawally.com/


----------



## glucose (25 أبريل 2008)

شكلو موضوع قيم
لي عودة لتحميل الملفات
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## alsaneyousef (25 أبريل 2008)

*اذا انسرق جوالك ماذا تفعل تعال وشوف لايفوتك حتى تقهر السارق*

*> >
> > السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> >
> >
> > أذا أنسرق جوالك تعال شوف كيف تحرق دم السارق
> > '' اذا مره وان شاء الله ما يصير
> > أنسرق جوالك وخاصة إذا كنت توك شاريه موديله جديد وشلون تحرق دم السارق ''
> >
> > ما عليكم إلا أن تتبعوا الخطوات التالية؟؟
> >
> > تعالوا هنا وشوفوا كيف الطريقة ؟؟؟
> >
> > قبل أن تفقد جوالك هذه مهمة جداً لجميع أصحاب الجولات
> >
> > أحفظ الرقم التسلسلي للجهاز فيمكنك في حالة سرقة جوالك
> >
> > الاتصال على شركة الاتصالات وإعطائهم الرقم التسلسلي للجهاز
> >
> > بحيث يوضع هذا الرقم في القائمة السوداء لدى الاتصالات
> >
> > ومهما وضع السارق من شرائح في الجهاز فلن يعمل لان رقم الجهاز أصبح في....
> > الباي باي
> >
> > لا تستهينون بالرقم سجلوه في ورقه علشان تحرقون دم السارق
> >
> > إليكم الطريقة :
> >
> > إذا أردت أن تعرف الرقم التسلسلي الخاص بجهازك؟؟
> >
> > اضغط على الأرقام التالية نجمة * ثم مربع # ثم صفر ثم 6 ثم أضغط مربع مرة أخرى
> > # سيظهر لك رقم مكون من 15 خانة على شاشة الجهاز هذا هو الرقم التسلسلي ...
> >
> > سجله في مكان آمن
> >
> > وفي حالة سرقة جهازك
> >
> > تتصل على شركة الاتصالات وتعطيهم الرقم التسلسلي
> >
> > فيتمكنوا من إقفال جهازك بالكامل
> >
> > وبالتالي حتى لو حاول السارق تغيير الشريحة فالهاتف لن يعمل معه ...
> >
> > وبكل بساطه تحرق دمه .... زي ما حرق​
*


----------



## ابوميسم (26 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م ماتلاب (26 أبريل 2008)

وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## alsaneyousef (27 أبريل 2008)

عالم التجسس - تجسس علي موبايل - ولكثير 
*مراحب ياشباب 

عالم التجسس مليء بالغرائب والعجائب لدرجة تشك بأن تكون الان مراقب ليس صوتيا فقط بل صوت وصوره ( ناظر خلفك ) 

في عاك 1997 م قامت شركه وهميه بتوزيع اقلام على طلاب مدرسة بكندا والاقلام كانت بلاش وتدعي الشركه ان توزيعها الاقلام على الطلاب بدون ثمن من باب الدعاية لمنتجها الجديد وكانت بلفعل اقلام ضد الكسر وذات جمال ساحر ...... ولكن تخفي بداخلها شريحه تنقل الصوت الي جهاز علي مدار 24 ساعه .... لكن ليه تتجسس علي طلاب ثانوية .....مالهم داعي .....

ايه هنا بلفعل تجرب امكانية تسجيل وترتيب جميع الشفرات المرسله لجهاز الشركه وتحديد الطالب المراد تكثيف التجسس عليه .. المهم بعدين اكيد سحبة الاقلام منهم مقابل مبلغ مغري سبق ان وعدتهم به لان القلام يساوي ثمنه دية ابو الطالب ومديره
هههههههههه

============================== 

خلينا نرجع لموضوع ادوات التجسس مع ارفاق صوره للجهاز وثمنه 

هذا الجهاز يسمح لك بتحديد رقم الجوال لذي تبي تتجسس عليه
وسعره 630 دولار فقط ادخل رقم جوال صاحبك وتضبط موجه خاصه به في حينما يستقبل اتصال يضهر لك جوال ررن الجرس جوالك انت (ياحبيبي انت فقط ارفع السماعه وانكتم ولا تفتح فمك ) وسمع مايدور بين الحلوين 
مين صنع هذا المصيبه واحد ما ادري كيف اكتب اسمه لانه روسي 
هذه صورة الجوال





=========================

وهذا جهاز انتاج صيني ومعروف بسعوديه عباره عن جهاز يغير صوتك الي 14 صوت مختلف - صوت ورع صغير - صوت بنت ناعم - صوت عجوز - صوت محشش - ولا انصحك بتجربت صوت المحشش لان صوتك يكون غير واضح لطرف الثاني خليك علي صوت الورع ازين - وكل طبقه صوتيه تنقسم الي عدت اصوات بس حرك الزر الي ان تصل الي الطبقه للي تبيها ........ طيب كم سعره لاتخاف رخيص فقط 125 دولار 

هذه صورة الجهاز الصيني وهذا آخر موديل




*​


----------



## alsaneyousef (27 أبريل 2008)

بندقية صممت لاختراق الأجهزة 




*Blue Sniper *
http://www.wired.com/politics/security/news/2004/08/64463


----------



## alsaneyousef (27 أبريل 2008)

أرسل بالبلوتوث 2كيلو متر.رادار بلوتوث.الشرح بالصور 
السلام عليكم هذا برنامج رادار بالبلوتوث عجييييب بدون بحث بلوتوث
شغل البرنامج هو يكمل الباقي

مع الشرح



[/URL


]
الثاني
[URL="http://www.3tt3.net/up4"]

 


الثالث


 




يالله ياكبر الشرح:ماعليش
على الصور وشكر لكم 


البرنامج بالمرفقات مع ال**** الخاص بفك الظغط





وياويل الي يستخدمه في الحرام من الله​






الملفات المرفقة



البرنامج.rar (172.5 كيلوبايت, عدد مرات المشاهدة 143 مرة)



ال****.rar (7.3 كيلوبايت, عدد مرات المشاهدة 78 مرة)


----------



## نايتي القدره (27 أبريل 2008)

شكرا علي المعلومات النادره


----------



## alsaneyousef (27 أبريل 2008)

تكلم مجــاناً عبــر اجهزة نوكيــا بتوفر الـ Wi Fi !!!
لا تخفى عليكم تقنية VOIP اللي عجزت الإتصالات عن حجبها في السعودية 

وهي تقنية تمكنك من اجراء المكالمات المحلية أو الدولية عبر بروتوكول الإنترنت 

وتقنية VOIP موجودة من زمان وتوجد سيرفرات عديدة تقدم هذه الخدمة المجانيه 

ومنها سيرفر البرنامج المعروف SKYPE ,, تثبته بكمبيوترك انت وخويك وتكلمون بعض حتى تتعبون

والبرنامج هذا مشهور عند اخواننا ابو هنود والبنقاله ويستخدمونه في مقاهي الإنترنت لإجراء مكالمات مع اهاليهم 

أما الآن فالأمر مختلف

طورت نوكيا بعض أجهزتها لشتغيل هذه الخدمة ,, وصار نظام الجهاز يدعم الخدمة بدون برامج 

وهي الأجهزة التي يوجد بها تقنية الــ Wi Fi ,, والهدف استغلال هذه التقنية في تشغيل تقنية الــ VOIP 



مــلاحضة ::: يجب توفر 
1- شبكة لاسلكية Wi Fi
2- جوال يعدم خاصية الـ Wi Fi
3- رقم او عنوان من السيرفر

توجد عدت سيرفرات ومواقع تدعم هذه الخاصية 
افضلهآ

Truphone 
وهذا أفضلهآ منـ خلآل تجربتي – وسيتم شرحهآ
Voxalot
ولاكن لايدعم الاتصال بالسيرفرآت الاخرى 
فقط من Voxalot إلى Voxalot
Fring
[Link nur für registrierte Benutzer sichtbar]
يدعم حسآب 
1 – skype
2- google talk 
3- MSN Messenger
4- sip
السلبيآت : الصوتـ ضعيفـ


بسم الله نبدأ ..
ما هو البرنامج:
اسم البرنامج Truphone و هو برنامج يعمل على أجهزة النوكيا للقيام بإجراء مكالمات مجانية عبر الانترنت من خلال الوايرلس WI-FI. يمكن اجراء المكالمات كما يلي:
من Truphone الى Truphone (مجانا)
من Truphone الي Google Talk (مجانا) [Link nur für registrierte Benutzer sichtbar] 
من Google Talk الى Truphone (مجانا)
من Truphone الى اي هاتف (ليس مجانا)
من Truphone الى sip مجانا
هل يوجد اشتراك شهري:
لا

كم سعر البرنامج:
مجانا

ما هي الاجهزه المتوافقه مع البرنامج:
E60 و E61 محدث لآخر تحديث
E70 محدث لآخر تحديث
N80ie محدث لآخر تحديث 
E65 محدث لآخر تحديث
E90 محدث لآخر تحديث
E61i محدث لآخر تحديث
لبقية الهواتف [Link nur für registrierte Benutzer sichtbar]

ماذا احتاج لإجراء المكالمات:
1- احد الهواتف المتوافقه برنامج Truphone
2 - شبكة انترنت لاسلكيه WIFI
3 - رقم من Truphone

طريقة الحصول على البـــرنامج :::
ارسل رساله نصيه بكلمة TRU الى الرقم 447624000000+
اتبع التعليمات كما هو في الموقع [Link nur für registrierte Benutzer sichtbar] او شاهد الفيديو [Link nur für registrierte Benutzer sichtbar] 

كيف اتصل بصديق لديه حساب في Google Talk
اتبع التعليمات كما هو في الموقع [Link nur für registrierte Benutzer sichtbar] او شاهد الفيديو [Link nur für registrierte Benutzer sichtbar] 


هل عندك معلومات اخرى:
فقط من موقع الشركه [Link nur für registrierte Benutzer sichtbar]

هل جربته:
نعم

طريقة الأتصال ::
تروح لأحد الأسماء عندك في الجهاز وتختار خيارات ,, وبعدين تعديل ,, وبعدين خيارات مره أخرى وتختار اضافة تفاصيل

وتنزل اسفل وتختار SIP

ثم تظهر لك نافذة واكتب فيها العنوان ثم موافق

ترجع للإسم بعد اضافة العنوان ,, تختار خيارات ,, اتصال ويظهر امامك ثلاث خيارات تختار مكالمة انترنت

وتتصل طبيعي مثل المكالمه العادية ويمكن الصوت اوضح بعد

ملاحضة مهمه : بعد تثبيت البرنامج / اذهب الى القائمه / أدوات / الأتصال / sipضبط / Truhone-home ثم مركز خدمة البركسي
نوع النقل :: تضع Tcp
وايضا مركز حدمة السجل نفس الطريقه
نوع النقل :: تضع Tcp
ملاحظه مهمه: انا غير مسئول عن النتائج من تجربة البرنامج أو الخدمة ... كل شخص يتحمل كل ما يترتب على تجربة البرنامج



منقوول


----------



## ادور (29 أبريل 2008)

مشكورررررررررررر الي النهاية 
وللجميع 
ودوام التقدم والنجاح


----------



## alsaneyousef (30 أبريل 2008)

أخفي أرقام أصدقائك بالجوال 
هذي الطريقه تخلي بها ارقام اصدقائك أو اياً كان رقمه سري لا تحب ان يطلع عليه احد مخبأ ، بحيث إذا أخذ أحد الجوال من غير علمك ما يقدر يشوف هذي الارقام المسجله ..الا اذا كانت الذاكره المستخدمه " ذاكرة الهاتف 

ولها مرحلتين 

* المرحله الاولـــى :

1- اول شي تدخل على القائمه . 
2- تختار الضبط . 
3- تختار ضبط الحمايه . 
3- تختار مستوى الحمايه . 
4- بيطلع لك لازم تكتب رمز الحمايه .. ضع رمز الحمايه 12345 ، هذي اذا انت ما غيرته ، واذا انت مغير رمز الحمايه ضع رمزك اللي غيرته مو مشكله . 
5- وبعدين تختار الذاكره . 
6- اطلع من القائمه ، وارجع الى وضع الانتظار . 

* المرحله الثانيه ( الهامه ) : 

1- اضغط على الاسماء لتذهب الى دفتر الهاتف . 
2- اختار خيارات . 
3- وبعدين اختار الذاكره المستخدمه . 
4- اختار الهاتف . 
5- بيظهر لك رمز الحمايه ، اكتب رمز الحمايه ، علشان تصير الذاكره على الهاتف . 
6- الحين اضغط رجوع الى ان تصل لخيارات مره اخرى . 
7- اذهب بالسهم الى اعلى الى ان يظهر لك اضافة اسم . 
8- الحين احفظ كل الارقام اللي ما تبي احد يعرفها . 
9- وبعدين ارجع الى خيارات في دفتر الهاتف . 
10 - اختار الذاكره المستخدمه . 
11- اختار البطاقه ، علشان تصير الذاكره على البطاقه . 
12- والحين ارجع الى ان تصل الى اضافة اسم في دفتر الاسماء . 
13- والحين اضيف الاسماء الغير سريه اللي ممكن اي حد يطلع عليها . 
وهكذا انتهينا .. 

** النقاط الهاااااااااامه جداً : 

1- اذا تبي تشوف الارقام السرية اللي خزنتها حط الذاكره على الهاتف ، وبيطلب منك رمز الحمايه ، لذلك لا يستطيع اي احد ان يدخل الى ذاكر الهاتف التي بها الارقام السريه غيرك ،، لانك الوحيد الذي يعرف رمز الحمايه . 
2- واذا ما تبي احد يشوف الارقام السريه حط الذاكره دائما على البطاقه و مو مشكله اذا اي حد خذ الجوال بدون علمك وشاف الارقام اللي عندك لان الارقام السريه انت الوحيد اللي يقدر يشوفها .. 
3- كل ما تبي تضيف رقم سري جديد في ذاكرة البطاقه ، او الهاتف ارجع الى المرحله الثانيه في الشرح . 
4- لا تنسى ... ذاكرة الهاتف : للارقام السريه ،، ذاكرة البطاقه : للارقام العامه


----------



## alsaneyousef (1 مايو 2008)

Send FREE messages to any Mobile Phone 
http://www.gizmosms.com/


----------



## alsaneyousef (2 مايو 2008)

برنامج لقفل الموبايل وتحويل المكالمات بمسج واحد من اي موبايل في حال سرقة جهازك 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
هذا البرنامج رائع وهو عباره عن حوالى 5 برامج فى ان واحد
البرنامج الاول : حارس الشريحه SIM card monitoring
يقوم البرنامج بمتابعه الشريحه الخاصه بجوالك حتى اذا تغيرت الشريحه يقوم البرنامج بارسال رساله من رقم الشخص الذى غير الشريحه مثال سارق الهاتف(لقدر الله) الى رقم اخر انت تحدده من قبل بالبرنامج مثلا صديق لك
البرنامج الثانى : برنامج التحكم عن بعد فى قفل الشاشه برقم سرى remote control for screen lock
اذا نسيت الهاتف فى مكان ما فى المنزل او اى مكان ولا تريد ان يعبث به احد تقدر ترسله رساله من اى جوال اخر تأمره فيها بان يغلق نفسه برقم سرى(قفل للشاشه برقم سرى) وتمكنك هذه الميزه مثلا اذا سرق هاتفك لقدر الله تقفل شاشه الهاتف عن بعد حتى لا يتصل منه سارق الهاتف ويكلفك مصاريف اضافيه وحتى لا يطلع على معلوماتك الخاصه وملفاتك وايضا لتجعله يغير الشريحه ويضع شريحته هو حتى يتم رصد رقمه
البرنامج الثالث : برنامج تحويل المكالمات الى رقم اخر عن بعد remote control for call divert
تكمله للميزه السابقه وهو اذا نسيت الهاتف مثلا بمنزلك يمكنك البرنامج من ارسال رساله sms من اى هاتف اخر تأمره فيها بأن يحول جميع مكالمات على رقم هاتف اخر ان تححده (call divert)
البرنامج الرابع :
قفل للشاشه ايضا اوتوماتيكيا بعد فتره معينه انت تحددها screen lock
البرنامج الخامس :
keypad lock قفل لوحه المفاتيح مع قفل الشاشه ايضا متاح
هذه هى اعدادات البرنامج
sms alert number الرقم الذى سوف تستقبل عليه رقم الشريحه التى سوف توضع بالجهاز دون علمك يفضل ان يكون رقم صديق او رقم اخر انت تملكه
password كلمه السر الخاصه بالبرنامج وهى نفسها المستخدمه عند فتح البرنامج لاول مره
sms alert tag بدايه الامر المستخدم للتحكم فى الهاتف عن بعد ويمكن تغيرها حسب الرغبه
enable incoming calls حتى اذا كانت الشاشه مقفله فانك اذا فعلت هذه الميزه سوف تستطيع الرد على المكالمات اذا لم تفعلها سيرن الجهاز عادى لكنك لن تستسطيع الرد
enable keylock برنامج قفل لوحه المفاتيح


صورة البرنامج

http://shop.my-symbian.com/include/pictures/1031321/main_ezprotect.jpg

البرنامج خطير جدا وبستحق التجربة
ا6600 و والدمعة مابعرف كم رقمو والفارس 
اما N70 >n90>وكل الموبايلاات اللي فيها N مابشتغل البرنامج
لانو في حال قفل الشاشة لم بتضغط على الزر الاحمر بسكر البرنامج كانو مافيه شي :nosweat: 
*********************************************
الاوامر لاغلاق وتحويل المكالمات بمسج
بس اكتبو بالمسج حرفيا :nosweat: 


lafsms pwd="password" lock

ومكان password حطو الرقم السري لفتح القفل
هذا الامر يرسل للهاتف فى رساله قصيره لقفل الجهاز نهائيا ولا يمكن فتحه الا برقم سري
وفي حالة وضع رقم خطأ رح يطلع صوت مزعج بخلي الواحد يرمي الجوال :nosweat: 

lafsms pwd="password" lock divert="phone number"

هذا الامر لقفل الشاشة وتحويل المكالمات الى اي رقم جوال تختاره
مكان كلمة phone number بتحطو رقم الجوال اللي بدكم تحولو عليه المكالمات
ومكان password حطو الرقم السري لفتح القفل
بالنسبه للجزء الاول من الاوامر يمكن تغيرها حسب الرغبه من اعدادات البرنامج نفسه
يعنى بدل كلمه lafsms تقدر تضع اى شىء اخر
البرنامج بالمرفقات
ارق التحايا


----------



## alsaneyousef (8 مايو 2008)

تحكم كامل في الجوال من خلال الكمبيوتر 

http://rapidshare.com/files/50021874/MobEdi.rar.html


*هذة سريلات البرنامج:ـ*
*Activation code: M5F8C-FHACG-C8FYU-4H47J-13S2A*
*Name: Taikonaut*
*Company: Empty field*
*Activation Key: M5FP5-FHAEV-C696N-S541F-U9BW9*
*Name: Hong Pham*
*Company: Empty field*

*Name: RU-Board*
*Company: Empty field*
*Activation key: MRRMU-FHAD9-VUC5V-EY4A0-5M0MA*
*Name: Peter-Paul Hanke*
*Company: Empty field*
*Activation key: F5FNR-FHAEC-V6Y88-JE426-6D84G*


----------



## علي نعيم (8 مايو 2008)

الله يسترنا في الدنيا والاخره


----------



## alsaneyousef (1 يونيو 2008)

تعرف على رقم سارق جهازك 



يتميز برنامج حماية الجهاز الخلوي OmaiProtect بقدرته على قفل جهازك المسروق فور محاولة "السارق" تغيير شريحة خط الهاتف الخاص بك. وقد لا تكون هذه العملية أكثر ما يعنينا . إذ يتمتع البرنامج بالعديد من الخصائص الأمنية لعل أكثرها أهمية خاصية إرسال الرسائل النصية القصيرة SMS لأقرب هاتف من أصدقائك تتضمن بطبيعة الحال رقم الخط الخاص بالسارق ونص بتذكيرك أن هذه الرسالة من جهازك المسروق. 
البرنامج في غاية الأهمية لأصحاب الأجهزة الذكية مرتفعة الثمن والتي تعتبر من قبل ضعيفي الأنفس مغنما. قم بتحميل OmaiProtect من هنا 
يبلغ حجم البرنامج 100 كيلوبايت ,قم بتنصيبه على جهازك الخلوي على الذاكرة الرئيسية للجهاز وإعداده وفق القيم الصحيحة كي يتمكن من أداء دوره في الأوقات الصعبة وعندما يقع جهازك بين أيدي اللصوص والمرتزقة. 
اذهب إلى إعداد البيانات الخاصة بك User Information ادخل اسمك وكلمة السر الخاصة بالحماية ثم ادخل اقرب رقم هاتف خلوي لأقرب صديق Phone 1 وقم بكتابة رقم آخر Phone2 سيقوم البرنامج عند سرقة جهازك بإرسال الرسائل إلى هذين الرقمين .من خيارات Options اختر Save and back .من اعدادات settings يمكن ضبط الوقت لعمل قفل على الجهاز Look ومن خيار SMS remote command اكتب نص الرسالة التذكيرية التي تريدها ثم اضغط عودة واعمل على غلق البرنامج Exit . 
نأتي الآن إلى دور البرنامج , فعند فقدانه "لا قدر الله" أول ما يتبادر إلى ذهن السارق كخبير لصوصية هو غلق الهاتف ووضع شريحة الخط الخاصة به ! على افتراض أن الجهاز أصبح ملكا له وبحر ماله !!عند تشغيله للجهاز سيعمل بصورة طبيعية ولكن ستظهر نافذة غلق الشاشة LOCK وتعرض حين ذاك اسمك كصاحب للجهاز ورقم التلفون الذي قمت بإدخاله في خانة PHONE1 وتطلب الرسالة من مالك الجهاز الجديد الاتصال على الرقم المبين على الشاشة أو إدخال كلمة المرور الصحيحة Password سيحاول هذا اللص إدخال كلمة المرور الخاطئة وتكرارها عدة مرات عند أول محاولة خاطئة سيطلق الجهاز صافرة الإنذار وإذا تكرر إدخال كلمة المرور خطا لثلاث مرات سيتأكد للبرنامج أن من يقوم بذلك ليس صاحب الجهاز وعليه سيبدأ بإرسال الرسائل إلى الأرقام المعدة سلفا. 
وما يتميز به أيضا هذا البرنامج إدراجه لرقم " الشاصي"IMEI الخاصة بالجهاز إضافة إلى رقم الخط الخاص باللص متبوعا بما يسمىIMSIالخاصة بشريحة الخط الجديد.ما تعرضه الرسالة يكفي لكي يقوم صاحب الجهاز الأصلي باتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية وفق معطيات دقيقة وصحيحة سعيا لاسترداد حقه.


----------



## alsaneyousef (1 يونيو 2008)

Screen Share شارك الآخرين ما تلتقطه كاميرة جهازك الخلوي ببث حي 


لا تزال التقنيات الحديثة وعلى رأسها البلوتوث ,اشهر وسائط النقل اللاسلكي قصير المدى ,واشهر تقنياتها التي أصبحت بفضل خدماتها من مفردات حياتنا اليومية ..كما لم يعد بقدرة احد منا الاستغناء عنها . 



وعلى امتداد الوسائل التي يمكن من خلالها الاستفادة بالحدود القصوى من البلوتوث يأتي برنامج Screen Share ليضيف لها ميزة أخرى جديدة . فبالإضافة إلى إمكانية إجراء الدردشة الخلوية دون كلفة مادية أصبح بالامكان مشاركة الآخرين كاميراتهم ورؤية ما يصورونه ببث حي ومباشر . للاستفادة من خدمات هذا البرنامج لا بد من تنصيبه على جميع الأجهزة التي ستتم عملية المشاركة فيما بينها . حمل برنامج SceenShare60 
يبلغ حجم البرنامج 120 ميغابايت ,قم بتنصيبه على جهازك الخلوي وتشغيله من قائمة Menu, كذلك الحال مع الجهاز الأخر , ولا بد هنا من تحديد من سيقوم بإجراء عملية الاتصال ,فلو كنت تريد أن ترى ما تلتقطه كاميرا جهاز صديقك ,عليك تشغيل البرنامج ومن خيارات Options قم بالضغط على Connect وفي المقابل على صديقك بعد تشغيله لنفس البرنامج أن يختار Start Bluetooth من نفس القائمة والموافقة على قبول اتصالك عندما تضغط على خيار Connect من جهازك لتظهر لديه رسالة Slave connected, اضغط على خيار Start screen Sharing ليبدأ حينها بثا مباشرا لما يقوم به صديقك على شاشة جهازه . على صديقك تشغيل الكاميرا لتتمكن من رؤية ما تلتقطه عدسته , ويمكنك في هذه المرحلة أن تقوم بحفظ أجزاء مما يردك على هيئة صورة ليتم حفظها بمجلد Image ,عليك اختيار Save Screen to File . عند انتهاء جلسة البث ولغلق البرنامج اختر Stop screen Sharing


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (9 يونيو 2008)

أخي الكريم لقد جربت برنامج * c-sms لارسال رسائل الموبايل مجاناً* وفق ما شرحت ولكنه لا يعمل يعطي رسالة خطا:
Error: {xNETWORKx} This reciever's Network is not Supported


----------



## عادل الامعري (27 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور حبيبي


----------



## نصار العيساوي (28 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع ازالت الفايروس ممتاز


----------



## نصار العيساوي (29 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووور أخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## قمرسبعه (22 أبريل 2009)

برامج حلوه بس كيف ننقلها من الكمبيوترالى جوال نووكيا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الكريم
المفروض كنت تسمي نفسك على الموقع دكتور البلوتوث الله ينور عليك


----------



## نصار العيساوي (23 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز و يا حبذا عدم نشر تلك البرامج لما لها من انتهاك للخصوصية الشخصية و هذا يتعارض مع خلق المسلم ، و لا اشكال من اعطاء وصف عن البرنامج و مضاره. و كيفية تلافيه. و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## الجعاري (24 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي على هذه الطريقة


----------



## ابراهيم2020 (5 يونيو 2009)

*شكراعلى البرنامج*

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا جداااااااااااااااااااا ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## محمد دوس دوس (16 أغسطس 2009)

*فغفقفقغفقغفقغفقغفقغفقغفقغفق*

غغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغ


alsaneyousef قال:


> *(Scroll Down For More Information)*​
> 
> 
> ULTIMATE BLUETOOTH MOBILE PHONE SPY SOFTWARE NEW EDITION 2008
> ...


----------



## hrazm (16 أغسطس 2009)

Chokran 3la lmawdo3 almofid


----------



## hrazm (16 أغسطس 2009)

Chokran 3la almwdo3 almofid


----------



## mahmoudhawa (17 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## fateh_152000 (17 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم ولكم


----------



## عثمان الشجاع (18 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:
بارك الله فيكم كلكم على هذه المعلومات وخاصة صاحب الموضوع .

........والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## wahwah68 (28 أغسطس 2009)

لك مني الف الف شكر وتقدير


----------



## said196618 (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز و بارك الله فيك


----------



## khalil5000 (29 أغسطس 2009)

merciiiiiiiii pour conseil


----------



## egyptclub (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*برنامج نادر*

علم الانسان ما لم يعلم


----------



## alkhwarizmy master (14 يناير 2010)

اني اعتقد تنزيل اي برنامج غير معروف المصدر يسبب بان تكون انت ضحية الفايروسات لهذا يجب عليكم اخواني معرفة المصدر الذي سوف تنزل منه برامجك وايضا التاكد منه انه مصدر موثوق منه..لذلك انصح بعدم تنزيل اي برنامج من الانترنيت وان شراء هذه البرامج اقل خطرا واقل تعرضا للفايروسات وشكرا


----------



## ادور (14 يناير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر اكتير الله


----------



## ملك بلا مملكة (20 يناير 2010)

_الف شكر اخوي على المعلومه_


----------



## eng_moh (21 يناير 2010)

شكر


----------



## ادور (21 يناير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر 
علي الجهد الكثير لك وكل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## كوكي كوكو (20 مارس 2010)

*برنامج التجسس*

هو فين البرنامج يا جماعه:8:


----------



## abd_alkaraim (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## زهووور (6 أبريل 2010)

يسلمووووووو


----------



## alhazeen (26 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالى وبركاته بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاه والسلام علئ اشرف خلق الله محمد الصادق الامين اما بعد اولا انا اسف جدا للدخول بدون استأذان
لانى لقيت ان دى الطريقة اللى ممكن اوصلك لان الموضوع والله العظيم من جد ومثل ماستفدت انا لازم انتم اخواني حابب اقدم لكم موضوع 
قيم وفائده من وراه الموضوع هو الربح من الانترنت انا عارف ان الان اي واحد بيسمع الموضوع يخطر بباله انه نصب صحيح ان معضم الشركات الاعلانيه نصابه لاكن 
حاول انك تكمل الموضوع وبعدين احكم الربح هي شركات بتعطي فلوس مقابل اعلانات تضغط عليها وحابب اجيب لكم شركه صادقه حولت لي انا شخصين ولله 
والذي لا اله الاهو والذي رفع السماء بغير عمد اني ربحت من الشركه فلوس وحولت لي بلفعل الئ حسابي البنكي هذا الشركه هيا جاجاباكس
(( http://gagabux.com/register.php/alhazeen.html))
وحدها الادنئ 2 دولار بس قبل ماتسجل لازم تشترك وتسجل لك حساب خاص بالبنك عشان تقدر تحول الفلوس عن طريقه وهذا هو البنك
والشركه الثانيه اقسم بالله رب العالمين انها حولت وعلى طول بثواني الاوله تئخرت 40 يوم وهذا الشركه ولله بثواني الشركه اسمها نيو باكس ولله العضيم مااكذب عليكم ابد
صحيح انها قليل بس ذات مصداقيه وانا شخصيا ربحت مو الاخرين كلموني وطبعا كلما دعيت لااشخاص زاد ربحك اضعاف
حدها الادنئ 2 دولار وتعطي باليوم اربعه اعلانات انا عارف انها قليل وماتستاهل التعب لاكن قليل دايم ولاكثير منقطع
وكما قلت تقدر تضاعف الارباح وتوصلها ل 300 دولار بالشهر ايه 300 لاتحسبه لعبه ولله من جد تقدر حتئ 1000دولار كله يعتمد ع الله وعلئ جهدك وصبرك والشركه طبعا لما بيكون حدها الادنئ قليل 
وتتعامل بالسنت اعرف انها صادقه اما العكس الي تقولك اعلان 1دولار لاتصدق انا الاول معي ولله اكثر من 6 شركات وماحولت
وكلها نصب
وهذا رابط التسجيل 
((( http://www.neobux.com/?r=alhazeen ))))
لاكن عليك الاول التسجيل بالبنك
https://www.alertpay.com/?V2eOj9vC9DmnNI4xs1WR/g== 
بعد ماتسجل بالبنك اشترك بالشركه الربحيه ولله العظيم اني مااكذب اني ربحت حقيقيا بس عندما توصلها للحد الادنئ وتحول بالفلوس لازم تنتضر 
45 يوم علئ بال مايحولها ان كنت ولله احسب انها نصابه لاكن فجئه لقيت الفلوس اتحولت صحيح انها قليل لاكن لو تريد ترفع الفلوس شويه يعتمد علئ اجتهادك
لما تشترك بالشركه الشركه تجيب لك ريفر وانت اعلن بهذا الموضوع بين اصحابك وكل شخص يسجل عن طريقك عن طريق الريفر الخاص بك بتربح اكثر
وهذا شركات لها مصداقيه نف س الي ربحت منها
وهذا طبعا نفس المصداقيه
http://angelbux.com/?r=alhazeen 5


http://bux.to/?r=alhazeene
6"http://10bux.net/advertise.php?ref=alhazeen 

7"http://www.clicksia.com/index.php?ref=alhazeen
http://bux3.com/?r=alhazeen 9

http://www.ptc50.com/index.php?ref=alhazeen 11


6" http://www.ptcsense.com/index.php?ref=alhazeen
7" http://www.ptcwallet.com/index.php?ref=alhazeen
وهذا اصدق الشركات انا الي ربحت منها شخصيا الاولئ gaga
والثانيه نيوباكس والباقي صاحبي ربح منها بس الموضوع لازم يريد لصبر 
ولو طلع نصب انا ولله مستعد ادفع لك شخصيا انت اتصللي او راسلني بالاميل بس بامانه الصدق والباقي على الله ثم علي 

ولاتحسب نصب وهذا ايميلي لو تريد تتاكد [email protected]
وهذا رقم جوالي 00967700495791
وانا مابعطيك رقم الجوال الا وانا واثق من كلامي 
ملاحظه عندما تسجل بالشركات لو شوفت بخانه الريفيرات مافي اسم alhazeen ياليت تسجله محل الريفر وارجو من الله اني قد وفقت لانقل لكم 
الموضوع ولو مافهمت الموضوع حاول تبحث عن الربح بمنتديات الربح ولاتنسئ تسجل من خلالي ارجوك
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير اخوكم في الله وليد جمال سالم احمد الاجدع
اخوتي ولو مافهمتون الموضوع ادخل ع جوجل واكتب الربح المجاني من الانترنت واطلع ع الموضوع بس بالله عليك سجل من الريفر الي فوق


----------



## فوزى على محمد (1 يوليو 2010)

اين الرنامج


----------

